# My new Kilo TT 57cm



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

stock kilo tt 57cm....added a front brake and removed the plastic toe clips since i was successful only once getting both feet into them while pedaling. i'll be getting some steel mks clips very soon.

the down tube is actually teardrop shaped which is kinda different. the seat isn't uncomfortable whilst wearing my new endura knickers even without the removable padded lycra shorts.

i'll be changing it significantly soon with a different color scheme on the wheels, tires, bars, tape and a new saddle. also adding a clamp-on bottle cage. flip/flop hub so i'll put a singlespeed cog on the other side and change the 16 to something i can spin faster since it is hilly here.

a couple of rides up and down the alley then once around the block. LOVE IT.


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Let us know once you get some more miles on it how ya like it. I've been eyeing on to be my "cargo" bike. Aka what I can ride to pull my track bike to the track, or go get some food on. (I dont drive. Anything with more than 3 wheels I dont do )


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice. Nice tight track geometry....


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

for $347 delivered, i don't think it can be beat.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I never use the flip/flop option on the two bikes I have them on. I either ride single speed or I ride fixed. No changing. I do change gear ratios, but not very often. 

Irish flag color scheme is definitely the way to go. Orange Deep V's, white saddle and tape.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

innergel said:


> I never use the flip/flop option on the two bikes I have them on. I either ride single speed or I ride fixed. No changing. I do change gear ratios, but not very often.
> 
> Irish flag color scheme is definitely the way to go. Orange Deep V's, white saddle and tape.



you don't have the hills i have.  

i'm going to do the italian flag scheme instead: red wheels and white bar tape and saddle.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I am The Edge said:


> you don't have the hills i have.
> 
> i'm going to do the italian flag scheme instead: red wheels and white bar tape and saddle.


I do have Flag Pole Hill. it's a monster  if you are getting new wheels anyway, then going flip/flop is a good idea. i was just thinking you could run the existing fixed and save a few dollars. 

the italian flag theme will look money. of course in LA (or here), it might get confused with the Mexican flag!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i don't look mexican. :lol:

i think i'd get tired of the orange wheels and wouldn't be able to sell them easily. i'll always like red after enjoying my fulcrums so much.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I am The Edge said:


> i don't look mexican. :lol:
> 
> i think i'd get tired of the orange wheels and wouldn't be able to sell them easily. i'll always like red after enjoying my fulcrums so much.


no buy the bike might! 

Agreed on the red. You could go with silver rims and slap some orange tires on there. Maxxis has a few in orange. Detonators rule for SS/fixies in any color.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Great looking bike. Mind if I ask where you found it for $347?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

superjohnny said:


> Great looking bike. Mind if I ask where you found it for $347?



ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2007-TRACK-...4QQihZ004QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Enjoy your new ride, Lee!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

roadfix said:


> Enjoy your new ride, Lee!



i will george!  

bullhorns are on their way.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

superjohnny said:


> Great looking bike. Mind if I ask where you found it for $347?


It is also a Bikes Direct Special. You can get it in green or black.

My brother has one and it works well for him. Nothing flashy but it hasn't failed him yet.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Mine's on the way too, in black 'cause they didn't show the green option....but how lovely! I shoulda thunk of an Irish theme, dammit! 

I can't wait, so far haven't heard anything bad. Just hope the BB offers enough clearance and that the size is correct.


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

So I'm jumping onto the wagon too. Once my Cervelo sells (hopefully), I'm gonna buy me one of these to be my commuter. That means I won't even own a geared bike anymore!

I heart fixed riding


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I think the Edge needs to get a commission on this bike.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

innergel said:


> I think the Edge needs to get a commission on this bike.



+1 etc and like that etc


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Just checked the tracking info for mine, and am wondering about the weight of the package:

Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: ASTORIA, NY, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 06/18/2007 
Service Type: GROUND 
Weight: *40.00 Lbs *  

I hope this includes packing materials!!  How much do fixies weigh normally?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

it doesn't weigh 40 lbs.. they are charged shipping based on the size of the box not the weight anyway.

the bike itself is surprisingly light. i doubt it is more than 19lbs.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

oooh 19 lbs! That's nice to know, thanks!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm just guessing but i'll weigh it at my lbs and let you know.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

*where's mah damn bike?!*

They're supposed to ship on 6/25, but the UPS tracking info has said "account info received" for the past week. Thought it would change at least by today, but it hasn't


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'd email them...They were pretty quick when I bought my Windsor


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*shipping of Kilo TT*



Christine said:


> They're supposed to ship on 6/25, but the UPS tracking info has said "account info received" for the past week. Thought it would change at least by today, but it hasn't



Hi

and thanks for your order

The container with new Kilo TTs on it unloads today and all pre-orders will be shipped today [6/26] or tomorrow [6/27] ~~ customs can sometimes take a day or two over expected as can ocean freight. 

I know you will love this bike; the feedback we get in the Kilo TT is always Fantastic

have fun
mike


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Please note Mike that the subject wasn't directed at you! 

I hope the 53 isn't too big......guess it's too late to switch to 50? I was going by the standover and what the chart said....

Either way, I'm chomping at the bit!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'd email them...They were pretty quick when I bought my Windsor


You bought a Windsor???


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Christine said:


> Please note Mike that the subject wasn't directed at you!
> 
> I hope the 53 isn't too big......guess it's too late to switch to 50? I was going by the standover and what the chart said....
> 
> Either way, I'm chomping at the bit!


I went to the office and had them contact the warehouse right before the bike shipped
changed it to a 50cm 

The Kilo TT is the only bike we sell that we quote C-C -- all overs are C-T quoted
So the 50cm will probably fit better

Let us know how you love it; customers do tend to be excited about this bike

have fun
mike


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great service Mike..


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

I am getting a head ache trying to figure out the sizing differences between Bikes Direct and Mercier's site. It makes sense if the seat tube size is c-c, but that would mean the makers site is wrong (Mercier calls it ctr-top but really mean c-c). But then the TT c-c measurements (which should theoretically be the same) are different too, by varying amounts.

It makes sense if you ignore the Mercier numbers and use the Bikes Direct numbers.

From Bikes Direct:

Sizing: (c-c = center to center seat tube, c-t = center to top, TT = top tube c-c)
50cm (c-c) is 53cm(c-t) with TT of 523mm and standover of 30 inches
53cm (c-c) is 56cm(c-t) with TT of 548mm and standover of 31.5 inches
57cm (c-c) is 60cm(c-t) with TT of 575mm and standover of 33 inches
60cm (c-c) is 63cm(c-t) with TT of 606mm and standover of 34 inches
Best way to choose is to find the size you clear the standover by 1-1.5 inches



From www.CyclesMercier.com

Seat Tube..............Top Tube.............Stand Over
Ctr/Top..................Level...................Height
50cm....................535mm................758mm 29.8"
53cm....................550mm................785mm 30.9"
57cm....................590mm................824mm 32.4"
60cm....................615mm................854mm 33.6"


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

Bikes direct #'s don't make sense either. A 50cm c-c would never measure 53cm c-t on a steel tubed bike. (C-t) could refer to the top of the collar, which isn't standard and isn't informative at all. The difference in top-tube lengths could be accounted for by the Mercier site using "a level top tube", so I'm guessing that the frame is slightly sloped. 

Overall, I'd probably go with the Mercier #'s. This seems like a fairly long bike for most sizes so I'd probably err on the smaller side.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Mike, thanks I really appreciate that! From what everybody says the bike runs big so I just hope it's not too big.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

my 57cm Kilo's top tube measures 575mm center-to-center.

stand-over is 32.5 - 33 inches. (it is sitting on carpet so this measurement is close enough)


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

The Mercier frames are the same as a KHS Flite one if Im not mistaken. Definatly a solid get into it bike or perfect for ally kats. My team is sponsored by KHS....Im still trying to get one of their track bikes to beat on! haha.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Bike arrived yesterday, haven't had a chance to unpack it yet. I know the instructions are online (bikedirect sets you up good that way!) but while stuck at work, just wondering what tools I'll need. 

Since I never ever do my own wrenching, this will be a good way to start. I mean, can't be THAT complicated, right??


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

3 allen wrenches and an open end wrench to attach the pedals.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Got it! Thank you.

Now........is it normal for the pedals and the front tire to touch so easily?? Yikes.


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, on most small bikes that are any good, unless you're running 650c wheels, which are another story.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Christine said:


> Got it! Thank you.
> 
> Now........is it normal for the pedals and the front tire to touch so easily?? Yikes.


Toe-overlap is very common. You'll get used to it and it'll become a non-issue in no time.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

How about filling the tires? What a PITA with the floor pump! 

Yeah it's like I've never been on a bike before, I know  Going to the shop to get another valve adapter and use their compressor.


----------



## chris_n (Jun 30, 2007)

i just received my bike as well and i'm so excited!

after assembling the bike, i noticed that the front rim is off center to the fork. is it possible to contact sprtymama or bikes direct to get a new rim?


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

LOVE my bike!! Did another 100 laps @ the Velodrome last night, such a blast (well, laps can be monotonous but I still love it.)

Wondering about more comfy handlebars, I'd like to keep it as a regulation track bike so I can't really modify it- is there a recommended replacement handlebar? Cushier tape or track gloves or something?


----------



## e12pilot (Jul 5, 2007)

Just got my Windsor The Hour from Bikes Direct on Monday. Bike arrived just fine and I rode it to work today. Added some SPDs, a front Tiagra brake and new tubes. Really really fun bike to ride (it is my first fixed), and it is a definite keeper.

For a <$400 bike (as I set it up with SPDs, brake, etc) it is a great deal.

Have fun with the TT.

Pete


----------



## e12pilot (Jul 5, 2007)

Also, forgot to mention. Read sheldonbrown's fixed gear site (http://www.sheldonbrown.com/fixed.html). It is incredible how much stuff he packs in that site.


----------

